# Cannondale S Wind - new aero bike?



## ChemicalreAgent (Jul 8, 2010)

Grabbed this picture from a Cannondale manager's FaceBook post about a 2017 preview. Only time will tell us what the mysterious bike is on the right side of the image.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

ChemicalreAgent said:


> Grabbed this picture from a Cannondale manager's FaceBook post about a 2017 preview. Only time will tell us what the mysterious bike is on the right side of the image.
> 
> View attachment 312840


Interesting....


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

"CAAD12 105 S Wind"


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

tranzformer said:


> "CAAD12 105 S Wind"


Are you looking at the black/green CAAD12? There is another aero bike off to the right. White seat post, with "S WIND" letters down the seat post and seat tube.

The name seems kind of tacky. Almost like it's a knock-off of an S WORKS.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

I think the sign is for the black/green bike and not the S Wind. I do think the sign looks like it says S Wind though, it might say something else. Not enough resolution to tell for sure. There is now way that S Wind is aluminum though so it's not a CAAD. 

Migen21- not a fan of that name either. That was my first thought too.


----------



## joowon49 (Jul 7, 2011)

Maybe it's short for "Super Wind"?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

This is not a Cannondale booth by the way... And, I doubt Cannondale would be putting a Tioga Spider saddle from the 90's to showcase a brand new model. So I don't think that's a Cannondale...

Want new Cannondales? Here's the Evo with disc brakes being built to be tested by the Cannondale team earlier this year:










And the completely redesigned SuperX being raced by Stephen Hyde in his last race of the CX season.


----------



## ChemicalreAgent (Jul 8, 2010)

Dan Gerous said:


> This is not a Cannondale booth by the way... And, I doubt Cannondale would be putting a Tioga Spider saddle from the 90's to showcase a brand new model. So I don't think that's a Cannondale...


It may not be a Cannondale booth, but it looks like the other bikes in the picture are also Cannondale. Why would they put another bike brand so close? I think it may be a new bike for a couple reasons: 1)The wheels are Mavic and we know that Cannondale loves to put Mavic wheels on their bikes. 2)The rear brakes are tucked behind the seat stays and Damon Rinard(moved from Cervelo to Cannondale in early 2015) always talked about how unnecessary it was to mount them on the BB. 3) The top tube stripe is very reminiscent of Cannondale styling. 4) The Cannondale road line-up is due for a major update to their carbon offering.

I'll be the first to admit that my reasons are weak, but IMO, the pieces fit together.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

ChemicalreAgent said:


> It may not be a Cannondale booth, but it looks like the other bikes in the picture are also Cannondale. Why would they put another bike brand so close? I think it may be a new bike for a couple reasons: 1)The wheels are Mavic and we know that Cannondale loves to put Mavic wheels on their bikes. 2)The rear brakes are tucked behind the seat stays and Damon Rinard(moved from Cervelo to Cannondale in early 2015) always talked about how unnecessary it was to mount them on the BB. 3) The top tube stripe is very reminiscent of Cannondale styling. 4) The Cannondale road line-up is due for a major update to their carbon offering.
> 
> I'll be the first to admit that my reasons are weak, but IMO, the pieces fit together.


As Tranzformer pointed out the sign next to the bike says Caad12 S Wind.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

You guys have a point...


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Migen21 said:


> Are you looking at the black/green CAAD12? There is another aero bike off to the right. White seat post, with "S WIND" letters down the seat post and seat tube.
> 
> The name seems kind of tacky. Almost like it's a knock-off of an S WORKS.












The sign clearly says "CAAD 12 xxx S.WIND" to me. The xxx looks like 105 to me, but I'm not 100% sure about that. But it really does look like CAAD12 S.Wind to me.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

The sign is clearly attached to the stem of the normal looking black/green CAAD12 and not to the bike that is labeled S Wind. The S Wind also doesn't look like the standard Cannondale font. Very confusing overall.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

The S Wind is almost certainly a deliberate knock off of "S Works". It's even the same (or very similar) font.

If it's not a chinese knock-off of a Specialized logo, then it's got to be some kind of joke, because there is no way Cannondale could ever dream of marketing that in the US or Europe without Specialized suing the crap out of them.


----------



## ainsy (Aug 24, 2008)

So Dan those photos of the disc evo suggest it will be a dropout config. When do you think they'll go to a thru axle and are your bets on a 12x100 front and 142x12 rear?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

ainsy said:


> So Dan those photos of the disc evo suggest it will be a dropout config. When do you think they'll go to a thru axle and are your bets on a 12x100 front and 142x12 rear?


I think that's a thru-axle already but the driveside dropout is not as wide as the brake side dropout, like that new SuperX. It's partially hidden by the blurry tubular but that's the only picture I could find.

Apparently the UCI will soon make it mendatory to everyone to be using thru-axle front and rear as well as 160mm rotors to make neutral assitance possible with disc wheels, so if that's the case, it wouldn't make much sense to have QR on a disc Evo.

Also, they will use flat mounts front and back for the disc calipers.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Dan Gerous said:


> I think that's a thru-axle already but the driveside dropout is not as wide as the brake side dropout, like that new SuperX. It's partially hidden by the blurry tubular but that's the only picture I could find.
> 
> Apparently the UCI will soon make it mendatory to everyone to be using thru-axle front and rear as well as 160mm rotors to make neutral assitance possible with disc wheels, so if that's the case, it wouldn't make much sense to have QR on a disc Evo.
> 
> Also, they will use flat mounts front and back for the disc calipers.


I'm kinda shying away from the CAAD12 disc because it doesn't have the thru axles. I think that is where everyone is going.


----------

